# Thought I'd share some of my fish with you, I have alot more fish too...



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

bigtank








sideshot








55








collage








sharon&balas








sharon








sharon&pike








turtle








pike








fire~eel "morris"








Sorbium Lima (shovelnose catfish) "sally~belle"








Polypterus lapredi (bicher)








dry, food I have ALOT more frozen/fresh too








betta








Cynops Orientallis,Caudat (Japanese fire~bellied newt)








Turquoise Severum (Heros severus)








Farlowella cat, Acus








Silver Dollars








Bolivian Ram








uglyii aquaticii "me"








male betta "leo"








Tilapia Butikeforii "butti"


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, cool fish! Thanks for taking the time to post the pics.


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

I am seriously impressed, Amazing setups and fish. You msu need an hell of a tank for that
" uglyii aquaticii " LOL


----------



## micbailey (Apr 21, 2005)

Wow! Very very nice. I am very jealous!


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

For some reason or another pictures of my Farlowella catfish and my Polypterus lapredi (Bichir) didn't show up...Hmmm...Hold on.. I'll edit it...thanks.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow, is that a betta macrostoma? He's gorgeous. I'm so jealous.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice setup! weird picture of you though! You look like you saw a ghost!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

AWESOME!!  :mrgreen:


----------



## TylerFlom89 (Mar 28, 2005)

great pics, but you look like your stoned lol! seriously, was that all from the same tank?


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

no. I wasnt stoned in that pic anyway,LOL! Actually I was fiddiling with the camera and it went off! It scared me so, it's kind of a candid shot. And those fish are in a few different tanks. If they were all in one tank the arowana and the tilapia would clean house and and they would be the only ones left! 
Thank you all for the wonderful replies (except you Lexus)....hahahaha....Just kiddin' I have quite a few bigger tanks AKA: 240, 180, empty 135, 55, 30 2x20', 10. 5. WHEW... I am in the process of building a 1198.88 Gallon tank right now.


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

sorry double post...


----------



## TylerFlom89 (Mar 28, 2005)

what are the deminsions?


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

TylerFlom89 @ Sun Apr 24 said:


> what are the deminsions?


The tank in the first pic is 72x24x24 and the big ine I'm building is 10'x4'x4' and all the rest are standard.


----------



## TylerFlom89 (Mar 28, 2005)

whats going in the big one your making? Also, how did you go about making a tank?


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

I will probably put a jurenese cat my arowana and an RTC. I stick framed it and sheeted it with 3/4 inch toung & groove PlyWood. I will seal it in marine sealer/paint. It;s like or is an epoxy. I have real thick Plexiglass I got from an old factory that is being rennovated. They are about 1.5 inches thick and they measure 2'x4'


----------

